# Jesus' "I am" Statements



## Romans922

Are there any good WEBSITES on the study of the I am Statements of Jesus?

And are there only seven of them?


----------



## Contra_Mundum

There are 7 in the book of John.

"I am the bread of life" 6:35, 41, 51 

"I am the light of the world" 8:12, 9:5

"I am the door of the sheep" 10:7, 9

"I am the good shepherd" 10:11, 14

"I am the resurrection and the life" 11:25

"I am the Way, the Truth, and the Life" 14:6

"I am the vine" 15:1, 5


You could add this one: "I am the Son of God" 10:36, but this one is not commonly included.


----------



## Romans922

Do you also think that "Before Abraham was, I am" is significant to these statements?


----------



## PresReformed

Romans922 said:


> Do you also think that "Before Abraham was, I am" is significant to these statements?



That was the first one that came to my mind.


----------



## javacodeman

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I was referred here by gwine. I was reading posts and had to comment on this one, so I joined.

Another significant occurrence was in the Garden of Gethsemane:
John 18:4-6


> 4 So Jesus, knowing all the things that were coming upon Him, went forth and said to them, "Whom do you seek?"
> 
> 5 They answered Him, "Jesus the Nazarene." He said to them, "I am He." And Judas also, who was betraying Him, was standing with them.
> 
> 6 So when He said to them, "*I am *He," they drew back and fell to the ground.



Of course "He" is added by the translators to "help out".


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Its a use of this:

*Exodus 3:14 *And God said to Moses, "*I AM WHO I AM*." And He said, "Thus you shall say to the children of Israel, *'I AM* has sent me to you.' "


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Romans922 said:


> Are there any good WEBSITES on the study of the I am Statements of Jesus?
> 
> And are there only seven of them?



John Frame has an excellent discussion of these I AM statements in _The Doctrine of God_


----------

